# OFFICIAL GAME THREAD: Nets @ the United Center(Since no one started it!)



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

We DO play tonight, right? Are we ALL so depressed no one wants to start the thread....??? Just for that, the Bulls WILL win this one...92-88 over the Nets....NOW, TAKE THAT!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are due arent we!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think people are afraid to start game threads for some reason.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yeah. The last two games have not been pretty!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Call Me Crazy.........*

But put Hassell on Kidd. Kidd, at 6'4" will be able to pass it over the smaller Jay Williams. Hassell could make it more difficult for Kidd to run the offense.........hopefully.

Id try
Curry on Mutombo
Chandler on Martin- This looks exciting :yes: 
Rose on Jefferson
Williams on Kittles
Hassell on Kidd

If this doesnt work well, put Hassell on Jefferson, Rose on Kittles, then Williams on Kidd

We need to hit the boards hard here. Martin, Jefferson have tremendous hops and are pretty good rebounders. Deke is a good rebounder as well. Chandler and Curry HAVE to show up big time tonite. Curry needs to continue what he started(in Dallas). Chandler needs to play better. 

Overall, our shots have to fall tonite if we have a chance. FTs need to be made, and we have to protect the ball better than we have in the past. Limit out TO's, disrupt their passing lanes, rebound, and score.

We have a chance, but its going to be a real test for these kids. Will they recover from last night? I don't know. But they better if we want to win.

Also, Baxter needs PT. He and Rodney Rogers would match up well IMO. Fizer should sit until he has splinters in his no masking Vintage truebluefan. ERob, you better show up as well. 

Marshall should have a good game tonite. He should get plenty of PT. 

Overall, our chances are ok. 

This should be a good game........and a test for the Bulls.

Like I say "What separates the good teams from the great teams is their ability to recover after a loss."


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Call Me Crazy.........*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> no masking Vintage truebluefan.


Is masking when you "cleverly" dont come out and type what its supposed to be? 

Sorry about that.........didn't know it wasn't allowed. Hope no one was offended and I hope it didn't cause trouble.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Call Me Crazy.........*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Is masking when you "cleverly" dont come out and type what its supposed to be?
> ...


no problem man....but we are running low on blue ink! lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I say the halftime score.....*

will be 65-47...thats as close as we well get I fear...:upset:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kidd gets close to a triple-double in less than 30 mins playing time, Richard Jefferson goes for 25 points, and the Nets win by 20+ in a game that's not close after 6 minutes.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddy just dunked over Mutombo. Holla.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Eddy just dunked over Mutombo. Holla.


Donyell just dunked over Mutombo. Holla again.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Baxter....*

tell ME, this kid ain't a playah????


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hassell and Hoiberg...*

two quick misses ....the nets...two quick baskets....lead down to 5....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jay, Marshall, Baxter, Rose and Curry...*

THIS, I think, just might be our starting five soon.....47-42 with just over 2 minutes left in the half....Bulls lead?:laugh: Nets ball..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jay will looks good!!

Kudos for BC for playing Baxter in front of Fizer


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jay is having his best day as a pro. That back door lob to Chandler was awesome. 

The Bulls have played a very good half of basketball.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Cool*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> jay will looks good!!
> 
> Kudos for BC for playing Baxter in front of Fizer


'Bout time Baxter got some PT.

Did anyone think Baxter would do this good? I am shocked; beyond words. When Krause drafted him I thought he was nuts because Baxter is an undersized (heigth wise) PF(which we already had in Fizer).


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*11pts, 5 reb.....8 assts for Jay!*

52-47 at the half...BULLS???

Jay looks to be settling in...Jamal who?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Fizer- 0 minutes
Jamal Crawford- 0 minutes

Way to go Bill...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Now, lets see....*

If these Bulls can maintain the lead coming out in the 3rd quarter? Halftime...the time winners, make adjustments.....:grinning:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Big Change*

from last game...
check this out


NJ Chi
FT% 66.7 FT% 75.0 
TOs 8 TOs 4


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Also*

Tyson Chandler
6 points in 5 minutes:yes: 
Thats good, but he has 3 fouls(not good:no: )


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Chandler needs to learn....*

...to "flop!"(Hoiberg 101, Tyson...watch the master!)....the kid is being bounced around in the paint like he is in a pinball machine...(i said this would happen IF he did not bulk up...)he needs to either put on more bulk with muscles or learn to flop and get the attention of the refs that he is being abused in there....instead of acting like a spoiled brat and complaining to the refs....:grinning:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Jay Williams is a top 10 PG in this league EASY if he can maintain this type of heady play. He's quicker than I thought he was! He is making Kidd look silly on defense (but he isn't boxing him out on the other end).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Fizer- 0 minutes
> Jamal Crawford- 0 minutes
> 
> Way to go Bill...



:clap: :clap: 

We see Baxter doing EVERYTHING fizer is suppose to do! EVERYTHING. Fizer doesn't want to mix it up


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Could someone tell me the matchups?*

Earlier, I suggested trying Hassell on Kidd in an attempt to disrupt the Nets offensive flow, since Hassell is taller than Kidd...might make it more difficult to pass over Hassell


Basically, Id like to know who was guarding who(Starting Lineups)


Also, Jay  and Jason :sour: could end up with triple doubles


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*To make Kidd look silly at all...*



> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I think Jay Williams is a top 10 PG in this league EASY if he can maintain this type of heady play. He's quicker than I thought he was! He is making Kidd look silly on defense (but he isn't boxing him out on the other end).


..is hope for celebration! Jay will, now doing what we all knew he could. Think BC has turned him loose to do what he thinks is best, yet? Looks like he has to me!


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Fizer- 0 minutes
> Jamal Crawford- 0 minutes
> 
> Way to go Bill...


Jamal is in Seattle visiting his sick grandmother. That's why he's not playing. Fizer is on the bench sulking!!
GO LB!!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Chandler needs to learn....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ...to "flop!"(Hoiberg 101, Tyson...watch the master!)....the kid is being bounced around in the paint like he is in a pinball machine...(i said this would happen IF he did not bulk up...)he needs to either put on more bulk with muscles or learn to flop and get the attention of the refs that he is being abused in there....instead of acting like a spoiled brat and complaining to the refs....:grinning:



Chandler is 19/20. I dunno his exact age, but either way he is young. Hes getting "tossed" around in the post, because of underdeveloped muscles. Someone who is in the mid 20's and up has more muscle mass, and as a result, is stronger.

But Chandler does need to bulk up regardless


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> I think Jay Williams is a top 10 PG in this league EASY if he can maintain this type of heady play. He's quicker than I thought he was! He is making Kidd look silly on defense (but he isn't boxing him out on the other end).


He has had two or three good cross overs this game! He has struggled up until tonight. Its still not great shooting pct, but iverson doesn't shoot all that great either. Its just a matter of getting one season under his belt. 

Some bulls fans, want us to admit we made a mistake on jay. I will not go that far and tonights first half shows you why!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4 t/o!! hitting our FTs. Playing NJ heads up.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*NJ announcers..*

I must say, these guys are pretty unpartial and saying some pretty kewl things about the Bulls players.....GO BULLS!!!:grinning:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bama do you get WGN, it's a national broadcast tonight. 

Hassell is guarding Kidd but Kidd is guarding Jay on D.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Glad to see us coming out and playing hard. I love the fact that JWill seems upset and is picking up his game to make something happen.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> He has had two or three good cross overs this game! He has struggled up until tonight. Its still not great shooting pct, but iverson doesn't shoot all that great either. Its just a matter of getting one season under his belt.
> ...


I agree.....if you go over to reagm's boards(can I make references to it?), theyare blasting away at Jay, saying he is a mistake and we should have taken Gooden and played him at SF.

What people dont realize is Gooden can play SF in the West, but not the East. In the West, there are big SF's.....KG, Rashard Lewis, Lamar Odom, etc. In the East, its VC, PP, Hill, Rose, Artest(when Miller is healthy), etc. Gooden can stick with the big SF's, but in the East he couldnt stick with too many of them.

Plus, Jay was a consensus All American....can't go wrong there. He solidifies our PG spot, possibly could be an all star/superstar. 

People seem to forget we are only 6 games into the season. 6 games doesn't equal a whole season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

what a block! Chandler on dekembe!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: NJ announcers..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> I must say, these guys are pretty unpartial and saying some pretty kewl things about the Bulls players.....GO BULLS!!!:grinning:



Care to elaborate? I dont have cable yet:sigh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Wow*

Chandler- 10 points, 2 rebound in 5/6 minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

he went up for a shot and chandler blocked it. About five feet out. 

Rose for three!!! 

61-56 bulls


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Jay*

needs 3 more rebounds for his first career triple double:rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Curry is outta gas guys...*

He is NOT able to get up and down the court....and defend. He only has 4 points i believe....61-58 Bulls...time out...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*KMART*

Who is guarding Kmart.........or should I say who ISNT DEFENDING HIM WORTH A HOOT:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah..but I kinda like these announcers...*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Bama do you get WGN, it's a national broadcast tonight.
> 
> Hassell is guarding Kidd but Kidd is guarding Jay on D.


they are actually saying refs allowing nets to get away with some fouls...hahaha


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: KMART*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Who is guarding Kmart.........or should I say who ISNT DEFENDING HIM WORTH A HOOT:upset:


CHANDLER.:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Marshall takes over for chandler...*

....hey Donyell....kmart is YOUR man!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:04 left in the 3rd...69-62 Bulls*

Man, IF that 3pt'er jay just hoisted up would have gone...would have been sweet!!! Nets ball.....

Marshall gets a rebound from a missed kmart shot...."Donyell, I believe HE is your responsibility!" glad he got the rebound, but kmart is getting off too many open shots!!! kidd is off tonight..lol is that possible? I have kidd and kmart on my fantasy team!! lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: yeah..but I kinda like these announcers...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> they are actually saying refs allowing nets to get away with some fouls...hahaha


i saw two when hassell brought the ball up court a while ago


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay Williams- 11 points, 12 assists, 8 rebounds

Still more than a quarter left...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jay is one rebound away from a triple double. No turnovers to go with 12 dimes. _knock wood_


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*To them doubters........*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Jay is one rebound away from a triple double. No turnovers to go with 12 dimes. _knock wood_


Where are you know?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Triple double!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He got it...:rbanana:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*JAY!!!!!!!!*

TRIPLE DOUBLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Congratulations JAY!*

On your FIRST NBA Triple Double, hopefully this will be one of many.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go Jay!

(I hope he knows it doesn't count unless we win  )


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Could this be his break out game? I hope so.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*70-64 Bulls after three quarters!*

Jalen misses a WIDE OPEN 12 foot jumper at the buzzer.....ouch!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

First triple double since 97. Just his seventh nba game!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: To them doubters........*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Where are you know?


thats.."Now?" lol


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

figures, I make disparaging comments about jay's TO's on another thread, and he goes out and has a great game.

As impressive as the assists have been, the lack of TO's has even been better.

The Bulls have very few TO's...they've had more to's in the first five minutes of most of their games.

As an aside, for those watching on Satelite, I have to
really say that the NJ announcers are really good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

omg! jay left two guys standing! What a cross over!!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Does anyone notice a trend?*

We beat the teams that were in the Playoffs last year and lose to non playoff teams

Wins
Boston
New Orleans
New Jersey(soon to be )

Losses
Atlanta
Toronto
Dallas(an exception)
Boston(okay, another exception)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Crazy cross over by Jay!!!*

yeah baby!!! Bulls BY 11!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: To them doubters........*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> thats.."Now?" lol



That happens when I start too think to fast and my typing cant keep up..............you should read some of my papers at school:laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I love the dish, sitting here in Vail Colorado watching it snow and watching and talking Bulls. I also have a choice of a New Jersey or Chicago broadcoast. 

Jay is off the charts tonight. 19 points to go with 12 and 12.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*WOW.....19 pts....Jay is logging a LOT...*

of minutes....jalen gets the ol' "MJ" call!!! lol...hook em baby!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We cant let them get a run now!! Thats easier said than done.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*79-69*

Marshall to the line for two shots.....

no jamal..no fizer...no vomitbags...wow..what a game, eh???:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay is awesome tonight.

Red Kerr 'The Bulls have gone away from the triangle a bit, which seems to suit Jay better'. Amen. Jay has gotten most of his dishes on transition plays... though his shooting has been great tonight as well, in O sets or not.


VD


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Jay Williams 19 points, 12 boards, 12 assists. 8 minutes to go. Welcome to the NBA, Jay!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 79-69*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Marshall to the line for two shots.....
> 
> no jamal..no fizer...no vomitbags...wow..what a game, eh???:grinning:


But I do hope for Crawfords sake that his grandma is alright.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> As an aside, for those watching on Satelite, I have to
> really say that the NJ announcers are really good.


Yes, I noticed that they call it like they see it. That is refreshing after hearing the Boston announcers...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah....me too lob....*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I love the dish, sitting here in Vail Colorado watching it snow and watching and talking Bulls. I also have a choice of a New Jersey or Chicago broadcoast.
> 
> Jay is off the charts tonight. 19 points to go with 12 and 12.


just sitting here, overlooking Birmingham, alabama...a couple of muggings.....a drive by and a liquor store robbery, and I GOT THE BULLS!!! lol:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Suddenly I dont feel so bad.....*

Pistons 53 
Mavericks 95 


 :laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*6:34 left..bulls by 5*

81-76..uh oh..... Bulls ball...too much time left to start falling apart now..eh?:sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: yeah....me too lob....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> just sitting here, overlooking Birmingham, alabama...a couple of muggings.....a drive by and a liquor store robbery, and I GOT THE BULLS!!! lol:laugh:


Bama. I have been in birmingham many times. I used to live in phil campbell for a number of years.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: yeah....me too lob....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Bama. I have been in birmingham many times. I used to live in phil campbell for a number of years.



Im from up north, whats Phil Campbell? Is that Birmingham's version of Cabrini Green(Chicago)

And how bad is Birmingham?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Time to put in the vets*

Close the game out and go to 3-4. WHo would've thunk it?

:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think I might be happy watchin Jay play for many years to come  This indeed has to be his break out game!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls get ripped off..THAT BALL HIT THE DAM RIM!!!!*

that cost us two points...at a critical time ref!!!

good hustle by jay..TIME OUT!!! Bulls by 7 85-78


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*85-83 Bulls before these two freethrow shots by kidd...*

HOLD ON!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*3:20 BULLS BY TWO!!!*

87-85...Nets have all the experience coming from behind THIS late in games....man o' man....can honestly say, the REFS have cost the Bulls a few points in this 4th qtr alone tonight!!!:grinning:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Where is Chandler?


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: 3:20 BULLS BY TWO!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 87-85...Nets have all the experience coming from behind THIS late in games....man o' man....can honestly say, the REFS have cost the Bulls a few points in this 4th qtr alone tonight!!!:grinning:


Haha, just like the old adage. Win if you can, lose if you must, but always... always blame the refs!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*THREE BY JALEN!!! 92-85 BULLS!!!*

YEAH BABY!!!:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: 3:20 BULLS BY TWO!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, just like the old adage. Win if you can, lose if you must, but always... always blame the refs!


anyone watching KNOWS that to be the truth(what I posted!)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*1:57..Bulls by six and the Ball..*

tough back court pressure....hang on BullS!:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I do not care what any wise guy says...*

the refs are giving EVERY whistle to the nets....this is ridiculous!

Bulls by 7 with 34 seconds!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Jay Man is taking Kidd to school. Man, we need more nights like this from him. He needs to be more selfish in my opinion.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think THAT will do it BULLS!!!!*

what an effort by the Bulls team!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Jay throws the trey bomb for the nail in the coffin!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: I do not care what any wise guy says...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> the refs are giving EVERY whistle to the nets....this is ridiculous!
> 
> Bulls by 7 with 34 seconds!!!



Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah
Hey Hey Hey GoodBye

If your a Net fan, go out and start your van


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, great shot by JWill!


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

How good has Donyell Marshall been for the Bulls this year so far? Another 14 boards tonight


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Kidd vs Jay Williams = something to behold


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

26 points for Jay after *two pressure f/t's* 26-13-13


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

I think Jay William is official the next Jason Kidd. Look at his rebound, assist, and point ratio. Man... I like his game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*100-93 BULLS WIN!!!!*

who can't shoot a freethrow?? eh? outstanding!:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

26 pts /14 rebs/13 assists / 2 TOs
2-2 FT shooting

guarded by Jason Kidd.
any Jay doubters still out there?



VD


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Jay*

45 min
10-22
26 Points
14 Rebounds
13 Assists



WOW


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Fantastic win for the Bulls against quality opposition.

Kidd vs Williams is something to be looked forward to. Anyone know when the next Nets-Bulls game is?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> We DO play tonight, right? Are we ALL so depressed no one wants to start the thread....??? Just for that, the Bulls WILL win this one...92-88 over the Nets....NOW, TAKE THAT!!!


"ahem..." nuff said!:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> Fantastic win for the Bulls against quality opposition.
> 
> Kidd vs Williams is something to be looked forward to. Anyone know when the next Nets-Bulls game is?


Dec 23 Mon @ New Jersey


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*all THREE of their wins have been.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Dec 23 Mon @ New Jersey


and we really should have beated atlanta AND especially toronto.:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Yesterdays Suntimes had a Moronotti article called 'Bulls drag Williams down to their level'

Ahem.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Again, Fizer 0 minutes
Jamal Crawford 0 minutes

Good call, Bill. Who here thinks that Hoilberg is a better substitude for us than Jamal Crawford. Crawford imo is too sloppy with the ball and he doesn't do jack except camp out at the 3 pointer line.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Williams played well
Rose played well
They hit their free throws
Baxter played more
Fizer didn't play :yes: :rbanana: 


THE REASONS WE WON!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We were beaten in every statistical category...*

And still won. That is the sign of a good team, winning through adversities.


We were outrebounded 49-48
Better Ft % 80-70.4
More Assists-28-21
Outscored in the Paint 50-40
We had more T/O 15-11


Go Bulls!!!

:rbanana: :gbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :wbanana:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Even better than his numbers are when and how he put them up. No garbage time, no going against an inferior defender, JWill came out and stepped up his game when the team as a whole was on the ropes. Both in this game and after the last two when we suffered embarrassing losses.

In short, JWill showed that he's not gonna be a loser. He came out and played his guts out. Good for him and good for us.

Rose and Marshall were right there too. They were both clutch. Baxter, Tyson, and Eddy all held their own, which is about what I think we can expect from them at this point.

Fizer - DNP-CD
Crawford - DNP-Personal

What happened with Jamal?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win. A game in which J. Kidd single handedly one the game for them in the fourth, he scored like 33 or 35 points and went to the line more than 10 times, plus he had to gaurd Andre Miller the whole game. I'm sure he was rather tired for this game today, so those Jay stats might be inflated, but nonetheless a good game by the young PG.


You KIDDing?

<strike>Shut up</strike>:naughty: Allow him his say. Truebluefan


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win. A game in which J. Kidd single handedly one the game for them in the fourth, he scored like 33 or 35 points and went to the line more than 10 times, plus he had to gaurd Andre Miller the whole game. I'm sure he was rather tired for this game today, so those Jay stats might be inflated, but nonetheless a good game by the young PG.


Puh-lease. The first triple double since '97 against the Eastern Conference champs? From a rookie PG? That's reason to get excited.


VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*How about this?*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win. A game in which J. Kidd single handedly one the game for them in the fourth, he scored like 33 or 35 points and went to the line more than 10 times, plus he had to gaurd Andre Miller the whole game. I'm sure he was rather tired for this game today, so those Jay stats might be inflated, but nonetheless a good game by the young PG.


keep your pessimistic comments to yourself and allow us time to enjoy this win...how rude. thank you.:grinning:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*pissing in one's coffee*

Show,

Tired? It's not like Kidd didn't have a triple double tonight. For cry I I, if that's what Kidd does tired I hope his exhausted on december 23rd.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: We were beaten in every statistical category...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> And still won. That is the sign of a good team, winning through adversities.
> 
> 
> ...


and plus THEY had the refs!!! lol


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win.


We played yesterday too.

Actually, I think this is reason to be excited. The previous three games show we've still got a ways to go, obviously, but this season is the first there's a light at the end of the tunnel. We're demonstrably better than last year, and for that matter the last four years.

Thank god.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: pissing in one's coffee*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Show,
> 
> Tired? It's not like Kidd didn't have a triple double tonight. For cry I I, if that's what Kidd does tired I hope his exhausted on december 23rd.


I have to admit I didn't see the game. And I was unaware Jay Will got a triple double. Thats great!!!!!

I just turned on the game 2 minutes ago and saw that they won, but I remembered they just played last night and Kidd had to do it all.... thats why I thought Jay will had his way.... but if thats not the reason then all I can say is thats a crazy good win for you guys.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win. A game in which J. Kidd single handedly won the game for them in the fourth, he scored like 33 or 35 points and went to the line more than 10 times, plus he had to gaurd Andre Miller the whole game. I'm sure he was rather tired for this game today, so those Jay stats might be inflated, but nonetheless a good game by the young PG.
> 
> Is my quote correct as of today?


Oh please, we got our butts kicked last night and we have been on a mental roller coaster of late. Worry about the Clippers instead of telling us what to get excited about.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Who cares!!! At least the great Clippers is still worse than the lowly Bulls.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: pissing in one's coffee*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to admit I didn't see the game. And I was unaware Jay Will got a triple double. Thats great!!!!!
> ...


That's more like it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Bulls fans don't get all hyped over this win, remember the Nets just had to come back in the 4th quarter YESTERDAY to steal a win. A game in which J. Kidd single handedly won the game for them in the fourth, he scored like 33 or 35 points and went to the line more than 10 times, plus he had to gaurd Andre Miller the whole game. I'm sure he was rather tired for this game today, so those Jay stats might be inflated, but nonetheless a good game by the young PG.
> 
> Is my quote correct as of today?


We played last night also


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Great win for the Bulls. Jay is finally playing like the #2 overall pick. 

Kinda odd that he's grabbing more rebounds than Curry.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*MikeDC*

Do you still post on the other Worldcrossing boards?

The one Phill runs and the other one with SHinky and Swiftslick.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We played last night also


Yeah I know I forgot I watched very little of the game cause it was ugly, however it doesn't seem so bad now that the pistons were losing by 52 at one point tonight, damn thats unreal.

But it was a blowout....I had forgotten though... my bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: MikeDC*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Do you still post on the other Worldcrossing boards?
> 
> The one Phill runs and the other one with SHinky and Swiftslick.


Phil is a member here. But i cant get shinky to come over. Phil hasnt posted yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know I forgot I watched very little of the game cause it was ugly, however it doesn't seem so bad now that the pistons were losing by 52 at one point tonight, damn thats unreal.
> ...


I know it was a blowout. On our home court! We cant let that happen too often.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Kidd gets close to a triple-double in less than 30 mins playing time, Richard Jefferson goes for 25 points, and the Nets win by 20+ in a game that's not close after 6 minutes.


Well, I'm glad I was wrong about R. Jeff and the outcome!

We all saw tonight the kind of player Jay Williams can be. What a physical and mental engine on that guy. 

Think Mike Wise of the NY Times would like to re-do his column for tomorrow?
http://nytimes.com/2002/11/10/sports/basketball/10NBAA.html

I loved what Lonny Baxter brought to the table tonight (although I can't believe Chandler didn't come back in with 3-4 min left), I loved the frequent departures from the triangle, I loved the tightening of the rotation, and I loved the absolutely selfless game turned in by Trenton Hassell.

You can argue the next three weeks are the toughest the Bulls will face the rest of the season. This is a great way to go into it.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn what a game tonight, it was exciting and to make it even better the Bulls won! JWill is the real deal after witnessing tonights performance and whoever compared JWill to Kidd is right, I see the similarities especially how JWill got up the court tonight, he was flying!  On a rather somber note I think it's time to trade JC and Fizer for lets say... a veteran point guard and a good utility guy. Who needs Fizer when we have Baxter? He does everything better and I've been extremely impressed with him. 

Well good night Bulls fans, heres to hopefully another win against the Bucks on Wednesday. :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Damn what a game tonight, it was exciting and to make it even better the Bulls won! JWill is the real deal after witnessing tonights performance and whoever compared JWill to Kidd is right, I see the similarities especially how JWill got up the court tonight, he was flying!  On a rather somber note I think it's time to trade JC and Fizer for lets say... a veteran point guard and a good utility guy. Who needs Fizer when we have Baxter? He does everything better and I've been extremely impressed with him.
> 
> Well good night Bulls fans, heres to hopefully another win against the Bucks on Wednesday. :rbanana:


That too is a winable game. Fizers dnp is a wake up call for him. Baxter does what we need him to do. I have no complaints about him!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> That too is a winable game. Fizers dnp is a wake up call for him. Baxter does what we need him to do. I have no complaints about him!!


does what we need him to do with out:

The poor shot attempts
Poor free throw shooting
Poor defense
poor passing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> does what we need him to do with out:
> ...


You go it!! Many of lonnies shots were right around the basket. Some werent. But most of fizers shots are jumpers!!! Some very bad shots at the wrong time. Crawford takes quick, bad shots once in while


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,0,7128860.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

Cartwright allowed Williams plenty of offensive freedom, ditching the triangle at times for screen-and-roll actions 

:clap: :clap: :clap:



VD


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Man what a game by Jay. The kid played just about perfect. When he starts feeling comfortable on a nightly basis, Jay will be a major force. I loved his command of the game, his ability to give us some offense when we need it, and his hustle. Man his hustle was beautiful! I loved that rebound over kid at the end and the dive on the floor to get the ball back and call a TO. After tonight's game, he is our unquestionable starting pg.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

YES...from now on I will predict a BLOW OUT for the opposing team!!!! Let's see is it works!

JWill should his Dukie colors tonight!!!


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

0 minutes for Fizer... Does this mean a trade might be in the works?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Fizer - DNP-CD
> Crawford - DNP-Personal
> ...


Jamal was in Seattle visiting his sick grandmother!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> 0 minutes for Fizer... Does this mean a trade might be in the works?


I dont know. I think he just got beat out by baxter. But you could be right.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Great win for the Bulls. Jay is finally playing like the #2 overall pick.
> 
> Kinda odd that he's grabbing more rebounds than Curry.


*Finally?* JWill has played in 7 pro games and you're suggesting that his strong performance tonight was overdue? Pa-lease! :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im glad he got all those rebounds. He hustled ALL night long. He raised the level of play. Now others must follow!!


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> im glad he got all those rebounds. He hustled ALL night long. He raised the level of play. Now others must follow!!


And we all know Cartwright will show consistency and put Crawford right back in his same roll much to the chagrin of all of the boards posters...


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> *Finally?* JWill has played in 7 pro games and you're suggesting that his strong performance tonight was overdue? Pa-lease! :laugh:


Yao Ming played seven minutes, scored three points and had two rebounds tonight. I wonder when he'll FINALLY play like the #1 overall pick. :laugh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!*

I did not get a chance to see the game tonight because of an obligation to my girlfriend, but I almost fell over when I saw the scrore and took a look at the boxscore!!!!!

What happened tonight was just a glimpse of the future!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*For a PROPER prediction..*



> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> YES...from now on I will predict a BLOW OUT for the opposing team!!!! Let's see is it works!
> 
> JWill should his Dukie colors tonight!!!


LOOK at the first post in this thread, eh? ahem...thank you ..thank you...:grinning:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> I think Jay William is official the next Jason Kidd. Look at his rebound, assist, and point ratio. Man... I like his game.


Nope. Jwill is the next Jwill. No matter his shooting woes, in the right system, he is a better shooter than Jkidd. He will be kidd like in assists and rebounds though as long as they keep the ball in his hands.

If he continues to play like this, chandler, marshall, and curry are gonna see all kinds of room down low.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Read something interesting in SLAM mag today*

I was reading an old SLAM magazine from 1-2 months back. Its mainly a NBA preview and rookie issue, profiling Jay Williams, Drew Gooden, Caron Butler, etc. Maybe some of you guys read this.


Well I was reading Jay's article and something stuck out to me. It went something like this:


'Brian Scalabrine talked to Jay Williams at a recent rookie camp and told him.... the Bulls aren't going to win many games, they're not making the playoffs and they are not beating us in New Jersey' so Jay replied with... 'Just wait til we play New Jersey'. 

Wow. Jay put up 26-14-13... and I hope Mr. Scalabrine enjoyed the view from the pine. Go Jay!!!


VD


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Read something interesting in SLAM mag today*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> I was reading an old SLAM magazine from 1-2 months back. Its mainly a NBA preview and rookie issue, profiling Jay Williams, Drew Gooden, Caron Butler, etc. Maybe some of you guys read this.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I read that(as I am a current subscriber to Slam)......but I completely forgot about that............Nice job in posting that.


----------

